# ROM



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

OK I know what OFRN is but can someone tell me what ROM is as nd also sorry if mispelled but can anybody tell me anything about Laplace bloodline or dogs?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

ROM means register of merit.. mean the dogs produced X amount of champions


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

circlemkennels said:


> ROM means register of merit.. mean the dogs produced X amount of champions


Thank you mam also what about that bloodline Laplace ever heard of that?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

nope... never heard of it :-/


----------

